

Ask HN: What Are The Top 3 Non-Tech Challenges Your Startup Faces? - jkaykin


======
mindcrime
1\. Founder bandwidth

2\. Sales

3\. Founder bandwidth

------
victorology
Hiring good people. Ensuring good communication between people. Getting the
team to perform to its potential.

------
matze77
1\. Location (country) 2\. Sales and Marketing Plan 3\. Hiring good people

